# Nutrient sales from home.



## Lisa912 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was exposed to a toxin that caused lung damage and cost me my career and the life I had been used to. After 9 months of fighting Workman's comp and seeing a specialist, a friend gave me a nutrient that had helped her a great deal. Within a few days I noticed a difference and I feel great. I did some research and am sold on taking this. Next I did the research on becoming a distributor. I am not a fan of multi-level marketing. 
The philosophy of this company is to pay their distributors rather than middleman marketers or distributor companies. The man who created this is a Dr. that is well known for the development of baby formula.
I will gladly share this information with anyone who may be interested or who has health issues and would like to know more.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

pm me


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Will you pm me the info please?.


----------



## John Massey (Feb 5, 2009)

As a cancer survivor myself I would like to know more about this.
Thank You.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I would like to know more about this also - will it work for pets as well? Both my dog and I have been chemically poisoned


----------

